# Hello from Somerset



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi folks

I love a nice coffee and fancy trying to make something to rival the high street in the comfort of my own home.

I've got a Classic in the post from EBay - at just £54 I'm hoping I've got a bargain. Just in case though, I've already ordered a new group seal and Puly Caff, and got my fingers crossed I won't need anything else.

My wife is quite happy with filter coffee, have to see if I can persuade her to try a latte once I get myself sorted.

Im looking forward to learning from you guys as to how to do this malarkey properly!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome Saftlad. You should easily be able to beat the high street chains with a classic - good choice!

What grinder have you got (assuming you have one?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations on the bargain and welcome ....


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Daren

We had a Dualit which was ok for filter coffee, but I've just splashed on a Sage.

The reason for going with the Sage rather than a MC2 was down to the fact we will be using it for filter, espresso and aeropress, and it needs to be simple enough for my wife to operate at 5:30 in the morning without waking the whole house.

I'm also thinking of getting a Porlex for use in work, where I have another Aeropress. It'll be useful in the caravan too when we get away.

We've been using Hasbeans for several years, it never occurred to me that there may be other producers around. I'm planning on trying some Rave Signature once the dust settles from this initial outlay


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good work! I think a lot of people on here are going to be interested to see how you get on with the Sage.

The forum is full of very knowledgeable and friendly people. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Saftlad welcome to the forum,when ordering fro Rave you must try the FUDGE.With this in a flat white you will totally convert your wife to espresso but as they say one cup is never enough


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, the "bargain" finally arrived today. Switchbank broken, top lid missing from the funnel, cup holder split from the funnel and screw threads broken off so no chance of repair









I costed it up to put right, and at around £70 to fix the problems I know about, decided it just doesn't make sense so back it goes.

Back on the lookout for a Classic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Saftlad said:


> Well, the "bargain" finally arrived today. Switchbank broken, top lid missing from the funnel, cup holder split from the funnel and screw threads broken off so no chance of repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad luck , this was a classic ? From eBay?


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, EBay. Lesson very much learnt!

Assuming I don't win the raffle, I'll stick to buying off here when the price is right. Bit more money, but more peace of mind too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You won't pay that much more on here, but will get a machine that works properly and has more than likely been very well looked after, tis the advantage of buying from enthusiasts


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

My Classic with Silvia wand, naked PF and accessories, along with a Gaggia tray/knock draw will be going up for sale soon.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Put a paypal dispute in, they normally side with the buyer.

People shouldn't get away with blatantly ripping people off


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Jason, I'll watch out for it.

No worries Sonny, I've already been in touch with the seller who has agreed to refund the money. Just got to get it back to them at my own cost.


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

You shouldn't really have to pay for the return but sometimes it's worth being out of pocket to just get rid of the damn thing so you can move on.


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

sonnyred said:


> You shouldn't really have to pay for the return but sometimes it's worth being out of pocket to just get rid of the damn thing so you can move on.


You're right Sonny, and I've put that to the seller. They've come back with some story about not having enough money in their paypal account at the moment so have asked for my bank details to do a straight bank transfer. I've not taken them up on that kind offer!

Ebay & Paypal dispute now opened.


----------

